
Stuffs that are banned in India - ragsagar
http://dfuse.in/cafe/stuff-thats-banned-india/
======
mathhead
Knew about most of the stuff but "Cycling in Kolkata" was a new for me.

What they don't understand is that, the more you restrict/ban stuff, the more
people get fascinated and attracted by it.

Most of the stuff does not make sense either. However, it is not just India.
For example, gay sex is banned in Saudi arab too.

~~~
userulluipeste
Ban cycling makes perfect sense considered from the right angle! Who are those
making the laws, huh? I just somehow guess that some influential people, the
same people which can afford cars and who are annoyed by high bicycle-traffic.
Hey policeman, clean me the streets!

------
vikas0380
In this wonderful country you can select the government at age of 18 but you
are not allowed to drink alcohol till the age of 21.

~~~
pavanred
The legal drinking age in many places e.g. Delhi, Mumbai is 25 (It's 30 in
Wadhra district). And, the legal marital age is 21 for males and 18 for
females.

Oh! You are a 18 year old girl, you sure can be trusted with marriage and
having/raising a kid but you sure cannot be trusted with booze!!

~~~
kashif
This is an inappropriate analogy touted by many. Marriage and booze can't be
equated. An over dose of booze might cause you to render harm to someone else,
this cannot be said of marriage.

You may want to lower the drinking age but you need to come up with better
reasons :) Also why shouldn't the drinking age be 15 or 13?

~~~
sentenza
Marrying and having children before you are "ready" can adversely affect the
children.

And, let's face it: Many young marriages are particularly bad matches due to
the inexperience of the people involved.

In any case: I didn't know that there was a legal minimum age for marriage in
India and I commend them for having it. Such a limit is an important
progressive step for any country in which the parents are heavily involved in
matchmaking.

------
moocowduckquack
I have heard it said of India that there are so many laws, that there are no
laws.

------
chatman
Stupid stuff. I thought it'll feature Satellite phones.

